# I know it's been beat to death but I still need to ask



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my first German Shepherd puppy well I will pick him up January 23rd and I have been researching dog food for him. I want to go ahead and get it and take whatever I will be feeding him to the breeder so that he can just start out on it and there will be no transitioning when I get him. I am a Police Officer and when he gets old enough he will be going threw K9 training so of course I want him big, strong and healthy. It seems the more I try and read the more I debate on the brands. I have it narrowed down to 4 brands and I want to get the best for my puppy of the 4 also I am looking for the brand that I ill feed him less of in a sense because the less I carry in my car the better so if he eats less portion wise but still gets all his nutrition it will help with that. I plan on trying to keep him on the same brand of food his whole life as long as its good food and works good with him. Thanks for all the help.

This is what I am picking from in order.
1) Canidae-All Life Stages Large Breed
2)Blue Buffalo-Life Protection Large Breed Puppy
3)Wellness-Super5mix Large Breed Puppy
4)Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Out of those I would look at Wellness and Canidae.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Honestly you won't go wrong with any of those. I would personally pick Wellness from that list.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never tried the Canidae brands, but I think any of these large breed puppy foods in good. We also had our dog on Solid Gold wolfcub to add to your confusion.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Make sure you look at the recalls (and history of recalls) on the foods. This is a link to help you evaluate foods.

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

Some of the foods are made by the same company. I've read of some folks who've had pups with issues from Blue. It's a pretty rich food. Looks like what you've got are a mix of 4 and 5 star food according to that site. I feed Innova LBP, which I've been very happy with. It's not as frequently used as a lot of other foods (on this forum), but it's a four star to 5 star food... and it's worked well for me. I would start with a smaller size bag to make sure whatever food you choose agrees with the pup. These foods are NOT cheap (I can't imagine my parents ever spending this kind of money on our dogs when I was growing up!!) so going with a smaller bag first just makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay thanks for all the input it is much appreciated


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just wanted to say, find out what the breeder is feeding, and do a slow transition in switching foods. I would actually keep him on what he's been eating for a week after he gets to your house, just so everything settles down.

I know my sister had problems with wellness being to 'rich', lots of diarhea..same with Blue..

I like California Natural for a good all around food. (I feed Diamond Naturals, economical and my dogs do very well on it)..


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Out of those I would choose Wellness.


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

The puppy isnt eating any dog food right now I plan on taking this to the breeder and telling him this is what I plan on feeding him to please start him on it so there wont have a be a transition when I bring him home.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The only one of those I would cross right off the list is Nutro. Of the others, I would probably choose either Canidae or Wellness. If portion size is important you may want to go with the Canidae or look into Wellness Core rather than Wellness Super5Mix ... Super5Mix is pretty low in kcals per cup so you will have to feed more of it than the others.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

demofficer1988 said:


> The puppy isnt eating any dog food right now I plan on taking this to the breeder and telling him this is what I plan on feeding him to please start him on it so there wont have a be a transition when I bring him home.


Frankly, as a breeder, I wouldn't do that. Puppies eat the same food, usually in a large dish, and the competition makes them more likely to scarf it down. So it is not like you take your puppy -- you're getting it at six weeks old, and separate it from the group, and feed it something different. 

Also puppies that age will still be drinking some of what mom provides. Oh, they can eat solid food and can survive without the dams milk at that point, but mine continue to nurse for as long as she lets them, which is eight weeks minimum. 

Mom, in turn, finishes off whatever the puppies don't eat. And while a breeder might consider weaning a litter on your food of choice, the idea of putting his dam on different food, while the pups are lactating, and expecting her to transition -- not happening. 

But if your breeder is willing, I guess more power to you. 

BTW, I would skip Canidae, Wellness might be ok, but it is made by diamond which makes Canidae. I did not realize Canidae had a large breed food. Just all life stages. But things may have changed since I fed it. I have heard good things from the Wellness SuperMix 5. Nutro is a mediocre food at a premium price. I really don't think the ultra is much better than the natural choice, but I will look at it again. Lots of people like Blue. I have never fed it, and I don't know who manufactures it.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Canidae has their own facility now, though Diamond may still make some of their food. Wellness contracted out a very small portion of its manufacturing to Diamond, and that contract ended right after the big recall ... They make all their own food now, as far as I know. Blue Buffalo does not divulge who manufactures for them and last I knew their manufacturing was done by at least a couple different outside companies ... The main reason I'd never feed Blue. Nutro just flat out makes me nervous, with all the reports of animals getting sick on their food ... I don't trust them and would never, personally, feed any of their foods.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I forgot that Wellness and Canidae were jumping ship. Who am I to talk though, I feed Diamond. Seems to be the best bang for your buck that is readily attainable around here. 

My dogs have gotten sick on Canidae and on Nutro. On your list I would pick the Wellness.


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

I read where a lot of people say the food amount guidelines on the bags ar are way off so how do i know how much I need to be feeding him as he is growing?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Blue Buffalo but we have smaller breeds. We use Solid Gold now for one of our smaller dogs.
Wellness and Canidae would be good as well, and as Jakoda mentioned, we feed our own Kirkland Signature from Costco, and they do fine on it (it's basically Diamond Naturals packed for Costco).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Use the amount on the bag as a guide. If your pup is higher energy, give him the upper amount, if he is lower energy give him the lower amount:3.5 - 4 cups/3-4 servings. Ok, now what does the pup do, how much does he eat before leaving the dish to look at other stuff. If he licks the bowl, maybe he needs a little more, if he leaves a little, maybe go scant measures. Check his condition often, and reduce food if you are supplementing with meat or treats.


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay that makes sense


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Have you looked into Orijen? It's not on your list, but I have had GREAT success feeding it to my dog. She eats one 70 dollar bag per month, and only eats 3 cups a day (2.5 cups when she was younger). Her poops are tiny, compact, and GREAT. If you are going into the 40-50 range a month for your dog, you might want to consider upping it by less than a dollar a day and going for the Orijen. They are made in Canada, and I haven't had any problems to date in terms of recall.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some alternative foods , Carna4 | Hand Crafted Pet Food. Synthetic Free, All Natural Dog Food , products that this shop carries What we carry

new to market Orijen raw freeze dried Orijen Freeze Dried Dog food - ONLY4PETS Orijen

or raw fed


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

demofficer1988 said:


> I read where a lot of people say the food amount guidelines on the bags ar are way off so how do i know how much I need to be feeding him as he is growing?


 
If I fed my boy according to the guidelines he would be nothing but skin and bones. As with people, individual metabolism and level of activity play a large part in necessary caloric intake. 

Pay attention to your pups overall physique and adjust as needed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had just read a lot of mixed reviews on orijin so i didnt consider it


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It is one of the highest rated foods .


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

As far as kibble foods go, Orijen and Acana are among the best you can buy. I'm not sure what reviews you read, but the only negative thing I can think that would be said against them is that not all dogs do well on a food as high in protein as Orijen and even some formulas of Acana.

I would recommend Orijen or Acana by far over any of the foods you mentioned. A few others I would recommend over those on your list are Fromm, Back to Basics, Dr. Tim's, Annamaet, and even a lower cost alternative like Victor ... there are others as well, but that's a few of them. To be honest, I'm personally not particularly fond of any of the brands on your list.


----------



## demofficer1988 (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay i will look more into orijin


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

" I am a Police Officer and when he gets old enough he will be going threw K9 training so of course I want him big, strong and healthy --"I got my first German Shepherd puppy well I will pick him up January 23rd and I have been researching dog food for him"

had you in my thoughts and mentioned your post in the 15 month old GSD extremely immature thread.

wonder what you chose - pedigree ? -- individual pup , especially since you aren't getting him till the end of January , how was this dog evaluated for your future plans -- and then the raising of the dog --- and then the necessity of you being able to either accept the dog as a dear pet , or if you are serious about a k9 partner the possibility of the dog being unsuitable and washing out and needing to get a replacement .


----------

